# For you Dave... ran the rest of the line this evening....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So the lion wasn't the only catch for today. Found this beast at a set at the reservoir. One extreme to the next today, eh?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess you were able to handle this one on your own Chris!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

You better be careful with that one he looks really mean.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I see you must have used a shorter stick to get the door opened.

Oh well Wabbit Stew is good to.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I told you trapp'in only gets better as time goes on.lol.

Nice beast---he's a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He looks as though he's ready to turn on you at any moment.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I told you trapp'in only gets better as time goes on.lol.
> 
> Nice beast---he's a wall hanger for sure.


ROFL, more like a wall DANGLER, Cat!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to admit... I reclaimed my manhood when I showed up and found this rabbit. I ripped the cage open with my bare hands, fell to my knees, looked him right in the eyes and yelled "WHO'S YOUR DADDY?!!". Sure feels good to be back on top of the food chain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!
That rabbit wasn't to rough on you was he ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I have to admit... I reclaimed my manhood when I showed up and found this rabbit. I ripped the cage open with my bare hands, fell to my knees, looked him right in the eyes and yelled "WHO'S YOUR DADDY?!!". Sure feels good to be back on top of the food chain.


way to tell'em who's boss


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Fry him with some taters, biscuits and gravy! MMMMMMMMM
I just noticed the lure behind the rabbitus maximus. That must have been the expression on your face when you came up on that mountain lion.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Reclaim your manhood huh? I think my 5yr old daughter couldve showed you a thing or two. hahahahhahahaha


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I think Ive seen that rabbit before. . . . . its a movie star!!! Monte Python and the Holy Grail in fact. you are luck to be here cause I hear that thing can "leap for Miiiiiiles, and has SHARP pointy teeth" Run away, run away . . . . .

HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Boy, what a stud!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think your daughters could have handled this one for you Chris.

What were your thoughts when you saw him. Bet you shook your head.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I emagine he went in to play with his buddy in the back of the cage.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I think your daughters could have handled this one for you Chris.
> 
> What were your thoughts when you saw him. Bet you shook your head.


Seeing those cage doors down is always a treat. I usually "think" i see at least a few down every time I run the line. I wish my mind played tricks on me less, and that it was really true!

Not only did I shake my head, I yanked all of those cages from the reservoir yesterday. I've got better places for them.


----------

